
CS 333 Assignment 1: s/ed/grep/ - elvis70
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/courses/archive/spr08/cos333/ed_to_grep.html
======
elvis70
The author of the assignment is Brian Kernighan.

>"By now you've heard (or would have, if you had been at the first lecture)
the story of how Ken Thompson, best known as the father of Unix, created the
original grep command in a single evening, starting with the Unix editor ed.

Your assignment is to do the same thing, although with three advantages and
one disadvantage. The advantages are that you have a week, you know what grep
is and does, and ed is now written in C, not PDP-11 assembler as it originally
was. The disadvantage? You're not Ken Thompson."

